# problems with steering



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

I just boght My Altima 2.5s and i dicover that it keeps pulling left.
I brought it to garages and I did a couple of alligments. The problem is still not fixed and on top of that the steering wheel is not straight. It could be the tires. I rotated them once and the car was even worse. So i had t switch them back. If anybody has a clue on what that could be...
10x


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Usually it is the tires, we run into that alot in our shop. The steering wheel should be centered, when they do the alignment they should center the steering wheel at the sametime. When you rotate the tires (if there not directional) cross rotate. Put the right front on the left rear and so on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

I have an appoitment on Tuesday. I will suggest this to the mechanic.
10x a lot!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

I have a similar problem. The car "drifts" left. Yes, it was realigned. Yes the car was not within specs. I have also moved the tires around the car to get the least amount of drift.

Then again, I have lately driven a brand new Pontiac Montana minivan (20 miles when I took it) , and a Grand Prix. Funny that they "drifted" left as well (I rent cars for business esp in the winter).

I would like to hear if you get the problem solved.

don


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

I went to the dealer to fix the problem. The mechanic took me on a test drive and "showed" me that the car is perfectly aligned. I still think the problem is there. Maybe I'm too demanding because it's a new cars and i expect everything to be perfect...
Try to take your car on different roads. This is also something that could "fix" the problem. Find a straight road, drive to 60km/h and let go at the steering wheel maintaining the same speed. If it still pulls then i suggest to get in touch with Nissan.


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

caused by flatspots on the tires and yah i had it and they gave me brand new tires. i didnt really want em considering im gettin my rims soon but its fine with me


----------

